# Intake runner flap issue - Am I getting bent over?



## French Fry (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm about 2000 miles over warranty and just got a CEL light issue. 
EDIT: 2008 A3 2.0t

Dealership says it's the intake runner flap sensor throwing the code, and it could be one of two issues.
1. Sensor is incorrect - replace sensor $400+ labor
2. Sensor is correct - replace intake manifold: $750 + labor

Funny how this happens right as I'm thinking of trading this car in.

What options would you suggest? I'm not a mechanic, but I'm pretty handy. Is it worth trying to look into this myself?

I'm running an APR chip. If I need a new intake, should I just get the APR intake?

THANKS!!!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Sorry for your CEL- but ya know it [ALWAYS] helps if you tell what year is your car :banghead: for the experts here to help you

e


----------



## French Fry (Jun 3, 2010)

Oops, thanks!

It's a 2008 A3 2.0t


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tiptronic said:


> Sorry for your CEL- but ya know it [ALWAYS] helps if you tell what year is your car :banghead: for the experts here to help you
> 
> e


Mileage too.

And FSI or TFSI if it's an '08.

I had the intake manifold replaced for free on an '08 TFSI (VW GLI) that was beyond original warranty. I thought it was paid by an extended warranty on this known issue but it may have been the CPO warranty.


----------



## French Fry (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!
it's got about 52k on it, give or take a couple hundred.

It's a 2.0 FSI 

I just spoke to the dealership, the code that's coming up is:
p2015 - intake manifold runner position sensor / circuit range or performance.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

When I had issues with the intake manifold runner, I had these codes:

P3138-intake manifold runner control-regulation deviation
P2008-intake manifold flap bank 2
P2187-bank 1 lean idle

Audi extended the warranty on the intake manifold runner (part costs about $170). I received a check from Audi reimbursing me for the repairs.


----------



## French Fry (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks! Since you got different codes, it raises my hopes that the problem is just the sensor on my end. 

I just let the dealership know I didn't want them to touch it. 
There's a APR / Dinan shop around here that seems to be really well reviewed, so I'll take my car to them next week. Since I'm out of warranty, might as well start considering additional tuning options.

If I can get some straight answers from them and good advice, I may end up keeping this car.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

sensor is about $70: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/07L+907+386/
complete manifold is $200: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/06J133201AS+/

I have read that carbon buildup could affect the sensor, so cleanning may solve your problems.


----------



## French Fry (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, thanks!
So yeah, $400 + labor for a $70 part seems unreasonable to me. :screwy:

Glad I checked with this forum. 
I just got home from dealership. Really glad I didn't have them do the work.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

I had this go on my GTI under warranty. Through the dealer, it is very expensive. You are basically better off buying the part (intake manifold) for $120-$150 or whatever, and having an indie shop install it.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

If you decide to buy the part yourself, check out DBC Performance- I've always found the lowest prices there.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Audi has a service campaign for the intake flap motor failing. Check to see if you qualify for that first before spending anything out of pocket.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Travis Grundke said:


> Audi has a service campaign for the intake flap motor failing. Check to see if you qualify for that first before spending anything out of pocket.


Yeah I thought they extended the campaign for cars up to 100k miles


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

French Fry said:


> Wow, thanks!
> So yeah, $400 + labor for a $70 part seems unreasonable to me. :screwy:
> 
> Glad I checked with this forum.
> I just got home from dealership. Really glad I didn't have them do the work.


 This is where the sensor is located: 











A week after your first post, unlucky me, a month after the warranty expired  (72K miles); major engine malfunction, CEL, and vacum noise in the engine bay: 

```
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1)  
                P2015 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON 
              
 008825 - Leak in Air Intake System  
                P2279 - 000 -
```
 The culprit: 









The flapper actuator arm broke, if I pushed the arm inside, the car worked for a while, until the thing popped out again, being 300 miles away from home, I developed an easy fix with a piece of metal which prevented the lateral movement: 










I was able to drive the car for about a thousand miles, until the position sensor started to fail too, with more CELs: 

```
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1)  
                P2015 - 000 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
```
 ECS had the flapper for about $200, local Audi dealer wanted $300, VW dealer $400!, my plan was to get if from ECS, but finally my friendly Audi dealer got me a discount: $140+$70 for the labor, not a bad deal I think. I asked to clean the intake valves, they said it wasn't needed, go figure. 

They also said it was the second flapper broken in the very same way in the month, the first was on a 2011 Q5 with less than 10K miles.


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

I had those codes. Did a throttle body alignment through Vcds and the CEL hasn't come back on 1500km later..


----------

